# Voltage Regulator or electrical problem?



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

the battery drained on my ;66 GTO over the weekend. Doing some trouble shooting, I noticed that when I connect the positive battery wire, the voltage regulator would click, telling me that power is applied even thought the ignition switch was off. I disconnected the connector on the ignition switch with same voltage reg. "click". I disconnected the two wire connector on the altenator and no "click". 
With all connected, I removed negative battery wire. I get 12v from engine ground to neg battery terminal. Short somewhere? Any thoughts?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

If you have a meter that will do current, connect it in series with the positive terminal and start pulling fuses until you notice a significant drop in current. This should narrow down the affected system. Once you have it narrowed down to a system you can isolate a component or shorted wire.


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks,
Has anyone rewired their GTO with "Painless wire kit"?
I'm getting to the point to consider that option.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

M & H wiring makes excellent 'original' harnesses for our cars......I used thier products on my resto....very nice!


----------



## Rinniss (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a similar question for my 70GTO. i've replaced alternator,battey and it still dies and doesnt want to start after a few turns of the key. I must admit i'm new to old school muscle cars...i bought my battery and alternator from autozone. Is that my mistake? Do i need a more powerful battery and alternator? Replaced alternator last week and only got about 4 turns and car was dead. Any advice will help....maybe wiring is bad?


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

I had my alternator rebuilt, my problem is solved. It's amazing they could copletly rebuilt my orginal alternator for $40.00.
Great.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Nothing wrong with autozone parts, look on the battery to make sure its 600+ cranking amps. Ive noticed our group size declining in cranking amps over thr years. Sounds like you have either
-starter or solenoid going bad
-bad positive lead to starter
-bad ground cable 
Easy checks to determine which but need more info...


----------



## Jim Rich (Apr 1, 2012)

trialsmm said:


> Thanks,
> Has anyone rewired their GTO with "Painless wire kit"?
> I'm getting to the point to consider that option.


I just installed one on my daughters 64 GTO, I wouldn't call them painless. This one was suppose to be for a 64 GTO but the plugs were all wrong. all the wires are marked where they go but' some modifications are needed. there are no ground wires and plan on using all your plugins. You may be scratching your head at times, but it came out pretty nice.:cheers


----------

